# Canadian Police Office wanting to move to the US



## mcd (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone. My husband and I am considering moving to the US (Texas). He is a 15 yr police officer and I am wondering if any other folks that are in policing moved from canada to the us and went into policing? Are there any special stipulations if you are transfering nationally from one force to the other? Thanks!


----------



## mcd (Nov 11, 2011)

PS my husband is in swat and has worked in numberous specialized fields. Not sure if this will help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Police is handled on a local level. Very few police departments hire GC holders and none sponsor them. Just google a few of the larger cities and check the employment page.
What do you mean by nationally transfering?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mcd said:


> Hi Everyone. My husband and I am considering moving to the US (Texas). He is a 15 yr police officer and I am wondering if any other folks that are in policing moved from canada to the us and went into policing? Are there any special stipulations if you are transfering nationally from one force to the other? Thanks!


there are no international transfer 
He would have to become a US citizen first


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> there are no international transfer
> He would have to become a US citizen first


Davis - US citizenship is not necessarily required. The decision citizen/GC lies with the individual police department.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Davis - US citizenship is not necessarily required. The decision citizen/GC lies with the individual police department.


99.9% require citizenship I therefore stand by the Statement
I know plenty who have tried to find the elusive percent 


To be considered for the Dallas Police Department, an applicant must:

Be a U. S. citizen. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.tcleose.state.tx.us/publications/publications_gen/rules_handbook.pdf

for all texas LE ... page 26


----------



## mcd (Nov 11, 2011)

twostep said:


> Davis - US citizenship is not necessarily required. The decision citizen/GC lies with the individual police department.


So based on the above statement, would you recommend us contacting individual police departments for their input? My husband has many, many specialized fields that I did not want to go into publically. That is the only thing that may help us.

Also, as another poster mentioned, you need to be a US citizan to become part of the police force. This is incorrect. That is for new police officers just joining law enforcement. We know of others that have moved to the US and have joined various police departments, but do not know any of them personally, so we wouldn't be able to contact them direct for their imput. I was hoping for some first hand information.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mcd said:


> So based on the above statement, would you recommend us contacting individual police departments for their input? My husband has many, many specialized fields that I did not want to go into publically. That is the only thing that may help us.
> 
> Also, as another poster mentioned, you need to be a US citizan to become part of the police force. This is incorrect. That is for new police officers just joining law enforcement. We know of others that have moved to the US and have joined various police departments, but do not know any of them personally, so we wouldn't be able to contact them direct for their imput. I was hoping for some first hand information.


A Green Card is the very minimum to get on with a PD and only a handful accept this as legal status. His specialties will unfortunately be of no help as PD's do not sponsor Green Cards.

All you have to do is google some PDs and read the requirements on the job postings. 09/11 has tightened up everything related to lawenforcement.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other caveat when it comes to looking for work as a police officer in the US. With the current financial crisis and budget cutting frenzy, many (if not all) police forces in the US are either cutting back on staffing or seriously studying how to cut back. (I have family members back there in the police and fire services who are sweating out their jobs.)

You are going to have to contact the individual police jurisdictions, but don't be too surprised to hear that very few are hiring right now.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

